# hunting without stamp



## southernboy2147 (Dec 15, 2012)

me and some buddys were talking about huntin with out your duck stamp the other day and couldnt ever get a answer on what the fine actually is... anybody ever been caught hunting without it or had a friend that did?


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 15, 2012)

You don't need a stamp to suck. So suck as much as you wish!


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 15, 2012)

Much easier to just pay $15 and buy the stamp. Can't get to a post office? Don't hunt.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

In Walton County it was $450 10 years ago. Not sure if different in other counties.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 15, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Much easier to just pay $15 and buy the stamp. Can't get to a post office? Don't hunt.



not saying i dont have one cause i do, we were just discussing it


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 15, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> You don't need a stamp to suck. So suck as much as you wish!



corrected


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 15, 2012)

The ga conservation stamp was $85 to years ago they burnt my bro his fault though. As for duck stamp not a clue.


----------



## across the river (Dec 15, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> me and some buddys were talking about huntin with out your duck stamp the other day and couldnt ever get a answer on what the fine actually is... anybody ever been caught hunting without it or had a friend that did?



Saw a guy get fined over $200 dollars for not signing his last years in Arkansas, so I would assume more that that for not having one.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 15, 2012)

I stick mine on my license.  How hard is that?


----------



## clent586 (Dec 15, 2012)

across the river said:


> Saw a guy get fined over $200 dollars for not signing his last years in Arkansas, so I would assume more that that for not having one.



Heard a similar story Wednesday morning.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2012)

Was told by a warden opening day that Columbia County would fine you 700 bucks for not having it.


----------



## waterdogs (Dec 15, 2012)

It's federal.  I rather pay 15 bucks and  a piece of mind knowing I have one than paying a big fine and a possibility of losing your gun


----------



## FOD (Dec 16, 2012)

A buddy in Carolina got a $250 for not signing his,so I would assume it'd be bigger than that.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 16, 2012)

Back in 2007 A buddy didnt have one and we were checked. He had never hunted and we told him to get a duck stamp. Well he had a sportsman license along with an additional state waterfowl, but no federal stamp. We should have made sure he was good to go, but he said he bought a stamp so we assumbed he was good.

He was given a ticket in wilkes county GA for hunting without a federal waterfowl stamp. His ticket was $125.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 16, 2012)

Fedral game warden let a boy get away with a stiff warning. The only reason  was because he had just got back from a combat zone. He told him it was a thousand bucks


----------



## ICU2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

duck stamp? I thought you just needed that HIP permit in Ga


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 17, 2012)

had a guy with us a few years ago on a public lake and we assumed he had all his ducks in a row as far as his licenses, come to find out after getting checked by the GW that he didnt have his duck stamp. the GW pointed us to  to the nearest wal-mart and told the guy that was with us to go get one, sign it, and bring it back and he would give him a verbal warning. The GW stood by his word....we've never had a problem with any of them


----------

